# Fighters hive - friday night fight night



## Nimmy (Aug 8, 2008)

FIGHTERS HIVE - FRIDAY NIGHT FIGHT NIGHT

A night or MMA and Muay Thai

Live Professional and Semi Pro Cage bouts in the worlds toughest sports

1st May 2009

Room at the Top Nightclub

Bathgate

West Lothian

Tickets available from Nautica and Torra Scotia Sports Â£20 or available at the door priced Â£25.

Doors open at 6.30pm

All enquiries contact 07702751740

Fight Card TBC
​


----------

